# How would you feel?



## victarion (Dec 15, 2009)

So I will give you a summation of a long story that has left me feeling somewhat resentful.

The 2500 GT is coming up in a few weeks for Warhammer in my area. I play with a group of friends who all started warhammer roughly a year ago. I swore to my wife and my bank account and also my devotion to the Counts that I would only play 1 army until I had fully painted it (2250 worth or so). The rest of the group has since bought and played many different armies. My friend knows that I was going to try to finish the last of my army in a painting marathon for the GT. So what does he do? He finds some poor sap who owes rent money and his roomy booked on him and left behind a beautifully painted VC army who wishes to let it go for cheaper then dirt ( 100 bones). He buys a brand new fully painted VC army and intends to enter it into the tournament.



Keep in mind nobody in my group owns the same army until now. I can't help but feel a little resentful. I liken it to a young lady maybe sewing her dress for the upcoming prom and her best friend goes out and buys the same exact dress store bought to wear to the same event. 

Does anyone here identify with what I am talking about?

Is there anyone else who kind of likes to keep there army unique in 
there individual group?


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, with limited armies, once you get to a certain, "friend group size," you're going to have issues. So, you can either accept the fact that you will have a duplicate army in your group of friends from time to time, or you can start scrapping friends (personally, I'd do the latter--bastards, no one plays the same armies as me!) :biggrin: Okay, I joke...

The truth of it is this: Laugh at your friend when your stuff comes together and it's painted better than the stuff he bought. Or, on the flip side, if the stuff he bought looks better than you could ever paint, then laugh at him because whatever else he buys in the future will never match, and look as good, as the stuff he purchased, while your army is consistant. :wink:

For the record... I bought a shit load of VC stuff on Sunday (2 x 20 zombies, 2 x 20 skeles, 2 x 10 ghouls, 2 corpse carts, black coach, 1 x 5 bloodknights, and Mannfred). I had no intention of even playing fantasy until I actually stopped and looked at the models, had to buy them. Point being, it simply *feels* so much better to paint the stuff yourself.

Now, I just need to buy a rule book and the VC army book... :wink:


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

If you're interested in playing competitively, aka in a GT, you should be happy somebody else in your gaming group is playing VC. VC are one of the top 3 books currently, and you can guarantee the VC will be very well represented. You need to be ready for the mirror match up, which plays differently than any other match up for you. You are both fully ItP, so no relying on autobreaking, and you both have IoN spam, so no winning battles of attrition through magic. A more experienced VC player could tell you more about the intricacies of the mirror match than I can. This is an opportunity for you to improve your skills for the tourny, take advantage of it.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

With all the options in the book, its unlikely you will both be fielding similar lists. I say just let it slide - friends are better kept than plastic men.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that sorta thing pisses me off a royal treat they get hooked on the new shiny thing and start the same army as you just because you have it, at one point in my old group of gamers all 5 of us were doing spess mareens


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> With all the options in the book, its unlikely you will both be fielding similar lists. I say just let it slide - friends are better kept than plastic men.


Quoted for Truth. If hes truly a friend then I think you should help him out with his new army, since apparently you have the more experience and knowledge (regarding VC that is). What he did to the guy who was in need of money is definately not nice to put it softly, but you could say that said guy could have charged a higher price for his army. Then again, if hes a friend then you can discuss it with him. If hes not, you didn't lose anything.

I never thought that someone else playing the same army as I do could be a problem. Though in my LGS, I'm the only one who plays CSM frequently, the others appear only when theres a Tournament. But even if there were others who go to my LGS frequently and play CSM I wouldn't mind it; in fact, I would team up with them and play 2v2s with others. Especially loyalist scum who look best when their guts cover my power armour... oh, sorry, the mood dragged me along.


----------



## victarion (Dec 15, 2009)

Well we are a small group in which the average attendance per game night is 4 or 5 and the maximum is 6. So you can see how inundating the small group with VC could be conceived as a bit boring or stale for others. 

I played last night and I am much better with it now. Some of his army is very pretty but he has alot of work to do if he wants to play the Counts right. He lacks enough core to pose a threat. He lost both games last night to a new player playing the Bretonians.

The guy he bought the models from didn't even own them, he pawned his buddies models for a mere 100$. It would have to have been that way because nobody in their right mind would let go of the amount of models he had with that quality level of paint on them for a 100$. Somewhere someone is going to be pretty pissed off in the not to distant future.


----------

